# Mongrel mounting questions....



## Hinky (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi guys,
I searched the forums extensively prior to posting this, I hope it's the right subforum and I'm fairly certain it hasn't been asked, at least not that I've seen.
I'm putting together a plow rig for my folks- they're in their seventies and live up here, and I'd feel better knowing that my old man can plow himself out rather than wait for his turn. We're pretty rural, so the very few commercial rigs are always going to town first, then their favorites when there's a big dump- not that I blame them, it's better money and family comes first after all.
So anyway, here's where I'm at-

Plow specs-
[/LIST]

Meyer ST-90 blade and A-frame
home modified clevis frame
Meyer 10408, 10409 frame mounts
Western pump & joystick
unknown model Lift Frame

The truck is a 1981 GMC 3+3 3500 with a 350 & TH400.

First question- I downloaded the Meyer parts & instructions sheet from Stokes, my question is- should the 10408 and 10409 mount to the very front of the frame horn, against the body mount/spring perch? With the angle of the Meyer frame mounts, it seems to me that this puts the blade an awful lot out in front of the truck and doesn't give a whole lot of frame meat to attach to. Here's how it looks when I put them on-









Second question- since I'm going from an unknown model Lift Frame with a Western pump to an ST-90, I'm going to have to redo the home modified clevis frame on the truckside to fit up to the Meyer 10408 & 10409 mounts. Where should the clevis points be in relation to the end of the lift arm? When the lift arm is all the way down, looking at it from the side, what is the rise and run from the end of the lift arm to the clevis points? Ok, so that's two questions.

Third question- the Meyer 'instructions' only show the plow assembly mounted to the truck with 2 ea 5/8 capscrews on each of the 10408 & 10409 mounts. That just doesn't seem like nearly enough support to me. Is there something I'm missing? Most every mount I've seen has at least a cantilever coming back to the front crossmember, if not back all the way to over the axle. In order to mount the nonfitting lift frame, I was going to run some flat strap from the uppermost crossbar on the lift frame to the top of the frame horn, and weld the lift bar to the top of the clevis bar.

thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

All I can say is.....oh my.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

B&B;1138343 said:


> All I can say is.....oh my.


+1


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

.


----------



## Hinky (Dec 4, 2010)

B&B;1138343 said:


> All I can say is.....oh my.


Yeah, that's why I shut down and asked the questions


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

B&B;1138343 said:


> All I can say is.....oh my.





mnglocker;1138354 said:


> +1





basher;1138421 said:


> .


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahh, food AND lodging. I could use some of that.....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

May I offer you a


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll go with one of these


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

It looks like its mounted too far forward to me. At the very least I'd box the frame. I'd also put some sort of a cross member spanning the black mounting brackets. Can it mount behind the spring hangers?


----------



## Hinky (Dec 4, 2010)

MBrooks420;1139407 said:


> It looks like its mounted too far forward to me. At the very least I'd box the frame. I'd also put some sort of a cross member spanning the black mounting brackets. Can it mount behind the spring hangers?


MBrooks- yeah, that's why I asked. I'm a welder, not an installer. I finally RTFM-
http://www.storksauto.com/docs/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/17078-Mtg..pdf
That'll help out a lot- page 3 says the lift frame attaches directly to the front of the frame where I had the side members, which would put the side members back near the crossmember, which would make a lot more sense. The lift frame I've got looks to be for a Ford- it's a lot wider than the Chev frame. Guess I'll cut the sideplates off of it and bring them in to the frame width. That should place the clevis frame in the proper position to the lift arm.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

If I were you I'd send those nice shiny brackets back and fabricate my own mounts for the push frame. Especially since your a welder.


----------

